# Traction control issues !!!!



## Cyclone05 (Dec 4, 2011)

hello, i have a 2005 M6 and i have some TC troubles. while driving the car if i do a WOT for about 2-3 seconds my traction control turns off and will not turn back on when pushing the switch.ive had this problen for a while but its not that big of a deal so ive never done anything about it. if you shut the car off for a min the system resets and the traction control come back on. The car is stock except for the drop in K&N air filter that came with it when i bought it. since owning it i have cleaned it once but was sure not to over oil it in fear of contaminating the MAF sensor. the last time i drove the car the check engine light came on and it went into a safe mode, wouldent idle smoothly ect, after scaning the code it said it was the MAF sensor.i cleared the code and the car ran fine. will a new sensor solve my traction control troubles along with not throwing a MAF code? Any info about this would be greatly appreciated, Thanks


----------



## evajo (Dec 25, 2011)

My husband and I just bought our 06 GTO and we were having the same exact problem. When I would get on it from a dead stop the traction control would kick off and wouldn't turn back on with the switch. It would reset and come back on once it was started again. If I got on it on the highway the check engine light would come on, but go back off after 3 or 4 starts. Each time the code was MAF. It also had a K&N air filter. We just had a new sensor put in and took out the K&N and replaced it with a regular air filter. The traction control problem and check engine light is fine now!


----------



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

I have almost the same problem in my '06. sometimes it won't come on, or go off, until I turn the car off and start again. Weird. It even acted up at the dragstrip a couple of times last year.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I have "traction control issues" on my '69, too! :rofl:






Bear


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

evajo said:


> My husband and I just bought our 06 GTO and we were having the same exact problem. When I would get on it from a dead stop the traction control would kick off and wouldn't turn back on with the switch. It would reset and come back on once it was started again. If I got on it on the highway the check engine light would come on, but go back off after 3 or 4 starts. Each time the code was MAF. It also had a K&N air filter. We just had a new sensor put in and took out the K&N and replaced it with a regular air filter. The traction control problem and check engine light is fine now!


Yup, the traction control issue can happen when the MAF signal is compromised. Solve the MAF issue, solve the traction issue


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

Mine is a little wonky, but I just chalked it up to spilling to much coffee into the switch.


----------

